

Empirical software engineering - bergie
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2011/6/empirical-software-engineering/1

======
bergie
_A growing number of researchers believe software engineering is now at a
turning point comparable to the dawn of evidence-based medicine, when the
health-care community began examining its practices and sorting out which
interventions actually worked and which were just-so stories._

while I wish we were getting there, much seems to still revolve around
anecdotal success and failure stories. There has been some great analysis
posted here on HN, though.

